# MUR - Murchison United



## Jus (19 January 2007)

Anyone bought into MUR recently?? Sp rebounded 9% today (from 0.083) with strong interests, big parcels gone through and volume larger then any other days. Might be an ann. coming up soon?? see what monday brings... can't wait   

Some infos: 
MUR has exploration licences in Mauritania and the republic of Guinea. Initial samples proved grades up to 9500 U308 (Mauritania). Heaps of drilling planned for 2007. Weekly sp is going north. DYOR. Don't miss the train!


----------



## Jus (21 January 2007)

MUR has 6 permits in Guinea and 5 permits in Maritania (3 more on pending). 2007 activities have already started in Bohoduo(Guinea), Bir En Nar(Mauritania) and Firawa(Guinea)--awaiting sampling results. 

I rate MUR as the underdogs (with heaps of potential). Upside is massive as they have already got good grades of U308. Worth a watch.


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2007)

Jus,

Looks interesting. Can you give us some references to the drilling results you quote. I've looked at their past anns and I do see a claim of 9500 ppm U3O8, but they do not seem to give any reference to this. How did they get this figure, buy who, and when, and what type of survey was it? 

Sounds incredible if it is true. I have NEVER seen a result over about 2500 ppm. Ecomomical is over average 250 ppm depending on size......

Cheers,
Kennas


----------



## Jus (23 January 2007)

Indeed sounds incredible. I don't have any insider infos. All my infos came from their web and asx web. I first bought into MUR (in Nov/Dec 06) after knowing my ex-boss knows MUR directors and he bought a large parcel well over 100K's. Over these couple of months, moments of sp has been impressive. It's a pure speculation.


----------



## moses (9 March 2007)

MUR has taken off, now 13c (from 9c earlier this week). All the charts look very nice afaict; SP, Vol, SPI, MACD and yes, Neilson's SMA. Have bought in already, but would like to hear some fundy analysis for long term prospects...anyone?

Uranium (Mauritania, Guinea) and Copper (Aus)


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> MUR has taken off, now 13c (from 9c earlier this week). All the charts look very nice afaict; SP, Vol, SPI, MACD and yes, Neilson's SMA. Have bought in already, but would like to hear some fundy analysis for long term prospects...anyone?
> 
> Uranium (Mauritania, Guinea) and Copper (Aus)




Outstanding.
Hasnt closed above 12.5c for more than 4 years.


----------



## exgeo (9 March 2007)

> Sounds incredible if it is true. I have NEVER seen a result over about 2500 ppm. Ecomomical is over average 250 ppm depending on size......



 You've obviously never looked at Cigar Lake then. The quoted average grade is 20.7% (207,000ppm)


----------



## nizar (9 March 2007)

exgeo said:
			
		

> You've obviously never looked at Cigar Lake then. The quoted average grade is 20.7% (207,000ppm)




Agree.
In Canada, grades of over 10% are pretty standard.
But i heard extraction costs are pretty high there due to the type of mineralisation.


----------



## UraniumLover (11 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Agree.
> In Canada, grades of over 10% are pretty standard.
> But i heard extraction costs are pretty high there due to the type of mineralisation.




Impressive growth last few days. MUR Some good news must be spreading on this one over last few days. Break out ..
Anyone jumping on?


----------



## UMike (11 March 2007)

UraniumLover said:
			
		

> Impressive growth last few days. MUR Some good news must be spreading on this one over last few days. Break out ..
> Anyone jumping on?



I'll let you know Monday.


----------



## ric371 (11 March 2007)

UraniumLover said:
			
		

> Impressive growth last few days. MUR Some good news must be spreading on this one over last few days. Break out ..
> Anyone jumping on?




Its in my buy list for Monday but it may leap ahead of my order to quickly where do you think it will start?


----------



## UraniumLover (11 March 2007)

ric371 said:
			
		

> Its in my buy list for Monday but it may leap ahead of my order to quickly where do you think it will start?




Looking at market depth a buyers market by far .14 +. Who knows where this will end up by the end of tomorrow. Lets enjoy the ride.
Buyers have flocked in last 5 hours I noticed (Commsec).


----------



## thidoan (12 March 2007)

15.4% increase today. 

what do the buyers know that we dont know?


----------



## ric371 (12 March 2007)

UraniumLover said:
			
		

> Looking at market depth a buyers market by far .14 +. Who knows where this will end up by the end of tomorrow. Lets enjoy the ride.
> Buyers have flocked in last 5 hours I noticed (Commsec).




you picked it in one
opened at 14 now at 15.5 after hitting 17


----------



## UraniumLover (12 March 2007)

ric371 said:
			
		

> you picked it in one
> opened at 14 now at 15.5 after hitting 17



Sure did i pin pointed .14 exactly with my quick calculation of market depth just before opening. I'm out for the day back in for more action tomorrow  maybe -  don't trust mr ords


----------



## ric371 (12 March 2007)

Read tonights speeding ticket reply, it seems the mD and the TD  did a good talk up job in Toronto last week and figures that the buying is coming from North America.


----------



## sydneysider (13 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Jus,
> 
> Looks interesting. Can you give us some references to the drilling results you quote. I've looked at their past anns and I do see a claim of 9500 ppm U3O8, but they do not seem to give any reference to this. How did they get this figure, buy who, and when, and what type of survey was it?
> 
> ...




MUR seems to have lots of high grades, in calcrete (depositional)running into several thousand ppm and also in granite which looks like very high grade source material and other rocks such as episyenite (from which the 9,500 ppm sample was recently retrieved). My geological knowledge is rather limited BUT this sounds like they have come across the source "vein material" in the episynite and distribute in the granite. MUR might be onto something very high grade here, even the calcrete samples are very very high grade. I have not had a chance to look at the size of the anomalies yet BUT IMHO this thing could fly....


----------



## nizar (13 March 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> BUT IMHO this thing could fly....




Tend to agree just by looking at the price action.
I expect this to ease to find support at 10/10.5 over the next couple of days,then away we go again.

Look at APG, WMT, BLR, iv seen this time and time again.

In my opinion.


----------



## sydneysider (13 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Tend to agree just by looking at the price action.
> I expect this to ease to find support at 10/10.5 over the next couple of days,then away we go again.
> 
> Look at APG, WMT, BLR, iv seen this time and time again.
> ...




I have just reviewed the MUR presentation. The episyenite "source rock" is located within a 200 x 200 km block which also contains at least 8 calcrete deposits. All of these nine targets are within MUR's leases. The various deposits stretch out over several hundred kilometers. One may presume that the episyenite may be the U source for at least some of the calcrete deposits. This could be very huge and serious. I got on board earlier to-day.


----------



## sydneysider (15 March 2007)

Buyers are now bidding 13 with sellers ar 13.5, a break above 13.5 sees a challenge on the recent hi of 17.


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2007)

MUR looking good. Not too much to tell from the chart other than it's going up. Couple of breakouts since low point in Oct. Momentum seems to be still up. Great volume. Might have a few short term traders riding it at the moment so wouldn't be surprised for a sell off in the next few days, like a couple of days ago. Closing on it's high is pretty positive for tomorrow morning and if the US doesn't crumble would expect a gap up.


----------



## UraniumLover (15 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> MUR looking good. Not too much to tell from the chart other than it's going up. Couple of breakouts since low point in Oct. Momentum seems to be still up. Great volume. Might have a few short term traders riding it at the moment so wouldn't be surprised for a sell off in the next few days, like a couple of days ago. Closing on it's high is pretty positive for tomorrow morning and if the US doesn't crumble would expect a gap up.




Agree, I traded this share last time when the same situation occured.
Bought at the opening. Looking at market depth a lot more buyers than sellers so looking good for tomorrow morning.


----------



## sydneysider (16 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> MUR looking good. Not too much to tell from the chart other than it's going up. Couple of breakouts since low point in Oct. Momentum seems to be still up. Great volume. Might have a few short term traders riding it at the moment so wouldn't be surprised for a sell off in the next few days, like a couple of days ago. Closing on it's high is pretty positive for tomorrow morning and if the US doesn't crumble would expect a gap up.




Some commentary about MUR that u might find interesting. I will start with the non u interests. MUR very recently concluded its 50% JV purchase of the Maroochydore Copper Project from the creditors of Renison Bell. The other 50% is held by Aditya Birla Minerals who are the operators. The project has been in limbo for about a year as legal issues remained unresolved. These were settled about six weeks ago. The project already contains a JORC resource of 51,000,000 tonnes at 1% copper and 0.04% cobalt so MUR's share is 250,000 tonnes of copper and 10,000 tonnes of cobalt (cu equivalent of 1.42%)

Current prices for copper are US$2.95 a pound and US$31.00 a pound for cobalt. So the current in ground resource is in US$92.18 per tonne x 51,000,000 tonnes = US$4.7 billion. A fairer way to look at this is to look at ABY which is valued at A$616,000,000 and currently operates two copper mines very near by Maroochydore (which is very near Telfer) and "guesstimate" that this asset could be worth around one third of  ABY's value as an operating mine (it contains roughly one third of ABY's current JORC copper resources). So that is A$206,000,000. A 50% interest is then worth A$105,000,000 as a fully equiped mine. The "opportunity" value to ABY on the undeveloped JORC resource would be quite high. My guesstimate is in the A$10-30,000,000 range. MUR has 300,000,000 shares on issue so the asset may be worth somewhere between 3 to 9 cents (currently 14 cents a share). MUR has indicated that it may sell the asset. IMHO they might end up with a bunch of shares in ABY and some cash to fund their u program.

IMHO MUR is one of the better quality junior u explorers and it is obvious when viewed in context of the value of the above copper assets its uranium valuation is possibly around 5 or 6 cents (A$15,000,000) when other explorers such as WMT have thru the roof valuations on a much smaller asset base of A$110,500,000. IF we assign a similar valuation basis to MUR then the u & cu assets are worth somewhere in the 30-45 cents per share range. I will explain the basis of the valuation in my next posting, sometime in the next 24 hours. IMHO similar type of offshore buying that took WMT to 25 cents (James Dines recomm) is now affecting MUR via its recent North American presentation and roadshow. The fact of the matter is that international managers are valuing small "high grade, hi flying" u stocks at valuations exceeding A$100,000,00 IMHO has a number of very high grade u plays in Mauritania and Guinea.


----------



## BradK (11 April 2007)

Time to dust this one off after a brief hiatus. 

I'm still patiently holding. Is anyone else here holding this? Its been in a consolidation around 12/12.5 cents for a month. Has not really failed that, and was heartening to see it close at 13c today. 

Really needs to get amongst the 13.5c/14c to break out. 

Anyone else holding? want to give their  

Cheers
Brad


----------



## mu5hu (16 April 2007)

yeah looks like its consolidating its price.
As ive read, SP corrects either thru time or price and looks like its time MUR is following. Its following the 21MVA and the Bollinger Bands have now contracted into a range so i think it might start to move in the near future. Hopefully upwards with the good comment 2 posts above mine. So just a matter of time as usual.

Thats just some basic charting i'm using.
imo


----------



## BradK (30 April 2007)

Nice open this morning. Looking forward to seeing what the rest of the day brings though. 

I can't fathom why the sellers are lining up though? After waiting patiently for a run, why sell??? 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## mu5hu (30 April 2007)

I Agree BradK

Great opening this morning and it did look great, then sellers started to flood in for some reason. Did you notice a period where the highest seller was only .195c and nothing beyond that? but not anymore

but atm sellers have flooded the depth and keeping it from moving up. But i hope it just needs a little rest before a big move tm or something. Gapped up today to .135 from .13 so might need to cover that gap.

Looks good overall i guess

Will


----------



## BradK (30 April 2007)

Yeah Will, 

It was very surprising about the sellers still stacking the sell side... WHY?!? Still scratching my head. 

I have a 16c target for mid-May. 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## mu5hu (30 April 2007)

Well charting wise, it looks good overall because it broke that downward trend and if it holds above 12c it should be ok. 
But in the very short time like in a day to a week, today created a Gravestone , as off 11:11am WST, so if it closes at 13.5c it will be a gravestone which sometimes signals a reversal so it could reverse. but still got half a day to go.

So i think in a few weeks this stock should keep moving up slowly. If only the sellers would let up haha


----------



## BradK (30 April 2007)

Announcement out... ready to commence drilling in West Africa... 

Is it in trading halt? 

Brad


----------



## mu5hu (30 April 2007)

MUR just released an announcement stating that they are about to commence uranium drilling in the FIRAWA uranium prospect.

Great timing of the news.


----------



## BradK (30 April 2007)

Slipped back to 12.5c. 

I DONT understand why we had a run this morning and the sellers just stacked. How frustrating. I have been waiting for a run, and this intra-day high stuff is just no good. 

Kennas, do you care to post a chart? 

Brad


----------



## mu5hu (30 April 2007)

I feel ur pain Brad
lol

hrm atm the depth is 1 person sellin at .13 and one selling at 13.5
if they both pull out..mite change but they are not for some reason.

Think just give it time.

Will


----------



## mu5hu (3 May 2007)

SP recovered really well today and look forward to see how it goes tomorrow. Prob has some a bit of momentum still left but it moved strongly in the last part of the day


----------



## mu5hu (3 May 2007)

Bullish Engulfing?

Either way, OBV, MACD and Stochs have turned upwards.

Hopefully it has got some attention and has got momentum to keep going.

Cheers


----------



## BradK (3 May 2007)

Hi Will, 

Yeah, good to see Murchison with a nice green candle today. Those intra-day spikes are a bit of a concern - but great to see it hold its gains today. 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## mu5hu (4 May 2007)

Wonder if this trading halt is preceding some great news...
or bad news
hard to say since yesterday was a strong day while the days before yesterday were all bearish.

But take into account..at the end of the day yesterday..is when most of the strong movement was taken so might be good news.

Just have to wait and SEE!!


----------



## BradK (5 May 2007)

Looks like we are the only ones interested in this Will, 

Still traded AIM last night in London and up 7.5% 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## mu5hu (6 May 2007)

Yep looks like we are the only ones interested!

Thats ok, as long as their's profits! Cross our fingers though that the announcement is good. 

U think its a bid for the company?

Hope it gets some attention on the day to push the price up

Will


----------



## BradK (7 May 2007)

$6.6 million cap raising at 11c per share

Drilling commemced in Guinea West Africa

Resumes trading tommorrow


----------



## mu5hu (7 May 2007)

Sounds good and bad? 
Drill commencement is good too though

Whats your take Brad?

I dun have heaps of experiencing understanding these share placements etc

Will


----------



## mu5hu (24 May 2007)

Anyone know when the shareplacement will take place?
When the record date is as well as, is the share placement actually for MUR or for another company? 

Cheers


----------



## BradK (15 June 2007)

hey Will, 

Finally some action today. In blue skies now, and might have a bit of a run next week hopefully. I am surprised there is not much discussion on this stock on this forum after today activity. 

Hop, skip and jump for next week  

Cheers
Brad


----------



## petervan (26 July 2007)

Okay this is starting to come to life with news due out on there african uranium projects.Late volume yesterday and positive start today.On h/c they are talking of a joint venture with zinifex but that is pure hearsay.Could have a good run in the next days


----------



## BradK (26 July 2007)

petervan said:


> Okay this is starting to come to life with news due out on there african uranium projects.Late volume yesterday and positive start today.On h/c they are talking of a joint venture with zinifex but that is pure hearsay.Could have a good run in the next days




Needs to CLOSE ABOVE 17c for me to get on board. That spike to 17c and the previous run ups show that it needs a big of a push with good news. 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Trader Paul (20 May 2008)

Hi folks,

MUR ... looking for some significant and positive news,
around 20052008 ... 

..... drilling results ... ???

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------

